# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  drinking

## mrs dundee

Whats everyone drinking tonight im having  a speights and a few more after that, after feeding all these zoo animals,lol.

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

Tui :Have A Nice Day: 
Lots of tui :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Neckshot

Water

----------


## Chris

> Water


Watch your halo doesn't slip n choke you .

Lion red

----------


## Toby

> Water

----------


## Toby

Stienlager later, atm this strawberry/ lime cider stuff, it taste like lollies

----------


## Dougie

> Water


Dry July? 

I'm feeling tired and a bit crook in my tummy, it's green tea and a spot of watercolour painting on the lounge floor. Roast is in the oven and we're waiting for the rugby to start.

----------


## Dundee

> Water


Yeah Rite :Psmiley:  Neckshot       Mrs D had 3 speights already and put it in the wrong topic :Psmiley:

----------


## hunter308

There's nothing so lonesome morbid or drear than when you open up the fridge and its got no fucking beer

Yep I am on the water brigade too can't afford the amber nectar at the moment

----------


## Toby

This is the sweet stuff

----------


## Dundee

> There's nothing so lonesome morbid or drear than when you open up the fridge and its got no fucking beer
> 
> Yep I am on the water brigade too can't afford the amber nectar at the moment


Hunter308 just think this thread is an illusion :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## kokako

> This is the sweet stuff
> 
> Attachment 12356


That stuff is shite! Get some Old Mout scrumpy!

----------


## Spook

Speights getting tipped down the throat here tonight...that's what the man dropped off to let him and his boy go for a possum shoot tonight

----------


## Chris

Bloody lollie water Toby .Harden up go get a beer ffs.

----------


## Toby

I will soon, Mum and dad didn't like it and I can't just let it go to waste.

----------


## Chris

Might make good drain cleaner

----------


## Neckshot

What a bunch of alkies

----------


## BRADS

Toby mate get some scrumpy cider and have a game of scrumpy hands :Have A Nice Day: 
You'll be in good form tomorrow

----------


## BRADS

> What a bunch of alkies


Are you sick?

----------


## Spook

> I will soon, Mum and dad didn't like it and I can't just let it go to waste.


Good to see a man prepared to drink the slops in a no waste household

----------


## kokako

> Toby mate get some scrumpy cider and have a game of scrumpy hands
> You'll be in good form tomorrow


How do you take a dump when playing Scrumpy Hands? Can you nominate someone to wipe?

----------


## veitnamcam

I got offered a taste test of some rtd whisky when picking up some beers. I said "is it sweet ?" she said "what do you usually drink?" i said "beer or whiskey" she said "you won't like it then" :Grin: 
Its spos to be whiskey but if you drink whisky you won't like it  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## .22-250 everything

We had a party last week. I cleaning up the leftovers... Speights, Tui, becks, wild buck...

----------


## BRADS

> How do you take a dump when playing Scrumpy Hands? Can you nominate someone to wipe?


You just don't  :Have A Nice Day: 
You also find taking a slash interesting :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dougie

> We had a party last week. I cleaning up the leftovers... Speights, Tui, becks, wild buck...


Why weren't we invited??! Make some beer bread for your missus tomorrow morning  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Timmay

Vodka and soda water with lemon and mint. May sound gay but it is tasty

----------


## Raging Bull

Whats this pink-cider shit Toby? 

Get a real brew. 

Stewarts Brewing Co. - Dark Lager "Grain Reaper" (not officially released yet)



Link: About | Stewart Brewing CompanyStewart Brewing Company

----------


## kiwijames

> Vodka and soda water with lemon and mint. May sound gay but it is tasty


Good call. Soda water has to be the best mixer. It's great with rum too. No Coke guts the next morning also. 

Tea tonight for me. Maybe a scotch if I can get off the couch.

----------


## Toby

> Whats this pink-cider shit Toby? 
> 
> Get a real brew.


Done

----------


## sakokid

dougie my wife felt abit like that and ended with a baby boy! :Grin:  drinking nothing here, prob a tea later with my gingernut1

----------


## Dundee

Beersies when I get home from checking jerseys :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

> You just don't 
> You also find taking a slash interesting


need a Dog, same one you give a friend that's broken both wrists

----------


## Toby

> Toby mate get some scrumpy cider and have a game of scrumpy hands
> You'll be in good form tomorrow


Whats scrumpy hands?

----------


## BRADS

> Whats scrumpy hands?


Two 1.25l bottles of scrumpy, throw the lids away, Duck tape em to your hands and game on :Thumbsup:

----------


## Raging Bull

> Whats scrumpy hands?

----------


## sakokid

nice pic! I would check that dude at the back with the beard.....he may have a bomb! :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Is it first to finish wins?

----------


## Raging Bull

> nice pic! I would check that dude at the back with the beard.....he may have a bomb!


Internet photo haha.

----------


## BRADS

> Is it first to finish wins?


You catch on fast mate :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kokako

> Is it first to finish wins?


Of the first to be alive in the morning!

----------


## Dougie

Half time Milos! Let's hope I'm not hapu just yet *Sakokid*!

----------


## Chris

> nice pic! I would check that dude at the back with the beard.....he may have a bomb!


Probably parked out the front

----------


## sakokid

hope not dougie....you would have to sell that rifle...and chat to plunket mums about shitty nappies... :Grin:

----------


## tui_man2

> Two 1.25l bottles of scrumpy, throw the lids away, Duck tape em to your hands and game on


I had this at paint ball for my stags do. Wasn't aloud a gun till they where gone in a pink dress an only a face mask. Cider in one hand bourbon ball in the other if I got seen to spill more then a month full it was on the wall and shot from all of them at 20m, had them both down before the safety meeting was done lol. Can a hole golf was fun after that to was in fine form by the time we got to town then had the list to do . . . . . . 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Played the Eketahuna golf course with some mates and a 90 year old young lady. We played a bottle a hole and she cleaned up over 18 holes!

----------


## hunter308

> I had this at paint ball for my stags do. Wasn't aloud a gun till they where gone in a pink dress an only a face mask. Cider in one hand bourbon ball in the other if I got seen to spill more then a month full it was on the wall and shot from all of them at 20m, had them both down before the safety meeting was done lol. *Can a hole golf was fun after that to was in fine form by the time we got to town then had the list to do . . . . . .* 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


Best one I have done is a mate had a really big lawn he wanted to get mowed real quick he offered to shout beer so we all turned up with lawn mowers to help mow his lawn but the rule was we had to drink a stubbie after completing a lap of the lawn then do another lap the lawn never got finished till the next day didn't help much when a black sambucca chaser was also included (I hate sambucca these days)

----------


## Ayejay

Black Duck Porter for me!!

----------


## Larrakin

Just chillin with a glass of fine tawny port after a days diving off kapiti, cooked up some paua and cod livers for tea life is good.

----------


## Angus_A

Nothing ;_; damn you kidneys!

----------


## Toby

> Nothing ;_; damn you kidneys!


Did your kidneys get hammered by chemo?

I probably look at it wrong but my idea is if I can handle top notch drugs they'll handle a bit of piss

----------


## Angus_A

Nah it's my kidneys themselves (and my small intestine) that are taking the cancerous shitkicking. Haven't even started chemo yet.

----------


## Neckshot

> Half time Milos! Let's hope I'm not hapu just yet *Sakokid*!


Wasn't me I throw blanks now........... whew!!! :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

> Stienlager later, atm this strawberry/ lime cider stuff, it taste like lollies


that sounds yummy toby im going to go and try that,i like my cider too the berry 1 nice.

----------


## Maca49

> Nah it's my kidneys themselves (and my small intestine) that are taking the cancerous shitkicking. Haven't even started chemo yet.


Good luck my friend,hope all goes well

----------


## Maca49

> Wasn't me I throw blanks now........... whew!!!


How far can you throw them?

----------


## kotuku

> Whats this pink-cider shit Toby? 
> 
> Get a real brew. 
> 
> Stewarts Brewing Co. - Dark Lager "Grain Reaper" (not officially released yet)
> 
> 
> 
> Link: About | Stewart Brewing CompanyStewart Brewing Company


ho hum ill bet thats a good bastard -black as a piece of westcoast coal, down the throat like nuns nectar and kicks like a draughthorse with PMS!

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

So much for dry July :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## veitnamcam

Ya missed the wheeli bin  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

No more beersies for you.

----------


## Dundee

Last one

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah whatever lol.

----------


## Maca49

> Last oneAttachment 12485


Speed and alcohol were involved no doubt

----------


## Rushy

> So much for dry July


Yeh, I stepped off that bus myself in the bush at the weekend

----------


## andyanimal31

Fuck dry July, Come thursday lunch time there a van of Taihape's finest lads are of on a Boutique brewery sipping trip that will include black dog brewery and tuatara and then ending at the fork and brewer where my mate is the head chef and pisshead onsite.
I supplied him with some 50 cal cases and projectiles for sauce cotainers and a heap of cast antler for decorating for the  monteiths food festival that the fork and brewer is entered in for july.
I have had a couple of feeds at this restaurant and its pretty good tucker and some awesome beers with names like stuntman and bitter bitch so watch out the Taihape hillbillies are coming to town!

----------


## Happy

> Ya missed the wheeli bin 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha . More than once as well !!

----------


## hunter308

Tried a $5 bottle of flensburger dunkel tonight (hey I only had $5 in my bank account) all I will say is I want more of it, tastes a bit like boundary road flying fortress but way better in taste might have to look in the wholesalers to see if I can get a carton of it.

----------


## Raging Bull

> Last oneAttachment 12485


I remember this crash... the cop claimed he was clearing the road for the Targa rally and failed to navigate the tight corner.

I've heard there is a famed print up in the Wanganui police station so he doesn't forget it in a hurry...

----------


## Munsey

> Speed and alcohol were involved no doubt


No he was doing "doughnuts" :Wink:

----------


## hunter308

> No he was doing "doughnuts"


must have had a real small one to fit in the hole  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Had some pink moscato or something its alright but time for a stieny. last 2 bottles bugga

----------


## jakewire

In the spirit of Mrs Dundees first post , I am tonight having
.
Several Bottles of Issac's Apple Cider, combined with several large dashes of Jamesons.

----------


## Rushy

> In the spirit of Mrs Dundees first post , I am tonight having
> .
> Several Bottles of Issac's Apple Cider, combined with several large dashes of Jamesons.


And why the hell wouldn't you Jakewire?  Seems a fairly civilised thing to do.

----------


## jakewire

Exactly Rushy,You know my mother always  told me that moderation was the key.
It's mornings like this that I wished she had gone past telling and moved to insisting.

----------


## gimp

The man that does not drink is always well



Alcoholism's a killer y'all

----------


## Maca49

Rather die happy than sad

----------


## Maca49

> Exactly Rushy,You know my mother always  told me that moderation was the key.
> It's mornings like this that I wished she had gone past telling and moved to insisting.


I thought that wisdom came with aged either your still to young or still awaiting some wisdom HAHAHAHAHA IM SHOUTING!

----------


## jakewire

Wisdom should come with age Maca,  some of us though are just plain old, and still stupid.
It's fun though.

----------


## Maca49

Yep took me a while to decide headaches and spewing were better left alone, I hate being pissed these days, but I like the odd drink,

----------


## veitnamcam

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Xport 33

----------


## Dundee

The answer :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

VC which ones the chaser?

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC which ones the chaser?


I am... Ill chase the wife into the bedroom later  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

Wife just came home from work and poured herself a pint of baylies !



:eek:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Shit that's a bit steep! But man I love that stuff with ice!

----------


## veitnamcam

Must have been a bloody boring day !

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

you might have an interesting night there VC :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

A pint.  Neat or mixed with ice?

----------


## veitnamcam

> A pint.  Neat or mixed with ice?


It had a couple of cubes in it.
She was in bed by half 8 :rolleyes:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> It had a couple of cubes in it.
> She was in bed by half 8 :rolleyes:
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


It is nice stuff but leaves the teeth a bit furry in the morning.  Especially when you drink it along with red wine and Sambucca and other shit you forgot after that ran out and you wake up on the kitchen floor and your missus is shitty from having to clean up your vomit.

----------


## Maca49

Nothing like an experienced drinker Go Rushy :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing like an experienced drinker Go Rushy


Retired drinker now Maca. It got to messy

----------


## des oneile

For a cold morning you need dark rum, Mckibbens is best, boiling water, cinnamon stick, mixed herbs and a small knob of butter. Fill your mug with boiling water to warm it up. Chuck out the water and put in equal measures of dark rum and boiling water. Stir in the mixed herbs with the cinnamon stick and then put the knob of buttter on the top. When the butter has melted drink, stirring occasionally with the cinnamon stick.
I'm for a trial in Scotstown next Friday (16/08/13) and breakfast is likely to be three pints of Smithwicks and three dark rum and blackcurrant.

----------


## Maca49

> For a cold morning you need dark rum, Mckibbens is best, boiling water, cinnamon stick, mixed herbs and a small knob of butter. Fill your mug with boiling water to warm it up. Chuck out the water and put in equal measures of dark rum and boiling water. Stir in the mixed herbs with the cinnamon stick and then put the knob of buttter on the top. When the butter has melted drink, stirring occasionally with the cinnamon stick.
> I'm for a trial in Scotstown next Friday (16/08/13) and breakfast is likely to be three pints of Smithwicks and three dark rum and blackcurrant.


You'll be on trial after that for brekky

----------


## mrs dundee

It's a pity you can't get a bubbly wine in a cask, haven't had a bubbly for ages,might get a few bottles next time we go to the bottle shop.

----------


## Gapped axe

Good for you Rushy, I normally do 3 nites a week without. When I will start running again which is soon I will just do weekends and not so much as I find it beats you up to much the next day when I run

----------


## HF1

Sadly, tonight it is cask dry white.  For anyone who likes their wine check out vineonline.co.nz  

Good prices, lots of specials and they also do some spirits.  Orders are usually on your doorstep within 48 hours.

----------


## Bill999

yea my mum buys it on there a couple of boxes at a time, $8 for a top grade $27 ish dollar bottle. 
delevered to your door, Blackmarket is also a good one. 

last night it was heinekin

----------


## kotuku

> Whats everyone drinking tonight im having  a speights and a few more after that, after feeding all these zoo animals,lol.


hey mum youre due at tobys for tea venison patties allround but bring your own watties!!me imsupping on harringtons sadler lager and a pretty wee drop it is too!!

----------


## Hayden C

On the Beam tonight with the Auzies....Burp

----------


## Rushy

Very good HaydenC.  That is clever

----------


## mrs dundee

That's funny Hayden c

----------


## Maca49

I'm a drinking drinking drinking cos I got all day not like that Americas cup shit

----------


## Gibo

> I'm a drinking drinking drinking cos I got all day not like that Americas cup shit


You on it already or still going from last night?

----------


## Maca49

Fuck do you think I'm an alky? I started at ;8:15 am with baggles I'm all gooooooddddd hic

----------


## Gibo

> Fuck do you think I'm an alky? I started at ;8:15 am with baggles I'm all gooooooddddd hic


Ha Ha good shit! Dont need to be an alky to do a bender :ORLY:

----------


## veitnamcam

Beer.,.. Its not just for breakfast

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Beer my arse we are into the sparkly stuff with strawberries. And away we go again!

----------


## kotuku

> Attachment 14495
> 
> On the Beam tonight with the Auzies....Burp


this is exactly what ETNZ should be doin to the bloody aussiespitball &his crew if the f...n rules werent more bent than a bloody gay fencing staple!
BTWthose umpires need a possum up em too,might bloody wake their ideas up.
unfortunately I lost a cousing in brisbane 3days ago (only found out today)so will be raising a glass or four to his memory later today.

----------


## R93

> Attachment 14495
> 
> On the Beam tonight with the Auzies....Burp


How the hell did you get them so clean? Singe them?

----------


## Hayden C

> How the hell did you get them so clean? Singe them?


There skinned. A few years ago a mate was running a few poison lines and I flew in for 10 days hunting and generally be a nuisance. 

He would put the skinned bodies in all sorts of compromising positions along the ridge lines and listen to me coming back to camp laughing my arse off. Good Trip. 

Sorry to hear about the loss Kotuku

----------


## Dundee

There is probably is a bit of boozing happening after work.
Went to a company's work do last night and then went round to my cousins place for a few more.
And who was there on the piss? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Nah it wasn't the old hen but @Neckshot

----------


## geezejonesy

see you have changed to 


> LEN


 LION BROWN  @Dundee and you catching up to @Neckshots  empties real quick :p

----------


## Dundee

Far can passed him and some :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Oh farcanal may as well share the rest of the pics I took last night.....here ya go @Neckshot  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Neckshot

> Oh farcanal may as well share the rest of the pics I took last night.....here ya go @Neckshot 
> Attachment 17771Attachment 17772Attachment 17773


Notice we never gave you any sparklers  :Grin:  ya pisshead:rolleyes:.God I'm glad the years over one more work piss up to go:rolleyes:

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bully

iv been reading the mike Tyson book.
he goes on about drinking hennessy, so I thought id try some. its really good! but at $75.00 a bottle I wouldn't like to get used to it.

----------


## Happy

Got a box of Stokes Nelson Lager from a supplier down there. Tried one and I aint sharing these with anyone..
Now to find a NI Retailer of said product ?

----------


## kotuku

im a dedicated Harringtons man myself,having known its founder since the day i was born.Old John is a bloody good bloke,and the beers not too bad either.
Itll be a jar today cause im trying to sort the stereo in my truck and am looking at running new speaker cables,plus a bloody washhouse light thats frankly got me fucked.
put a new socket up after original was broken and now the bloody switch turns me porch light on instead of washhouse one
.god i hate bloody electrical circuits!! 
first day of a month off and shes a cracker here in shakey town.

----------


## Rushy

Just be careful of the red wire Kotuku. That is the one that really hurts.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got a box of Stokes Nelson Lager from a supplier down there. Tried one and I aint sharing these with anyone..
> Now to find a NI Retailer of said product ?


Probably won't have to wait long and it will be brewed in auck just like mackashins is now.(same brewery same family but now called stoke as the family name was sold)

----------


## Dundee

I will just say jonsey otherwise Gee will be tagged :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Probably won't have to wait long and it will be brewed in auck just like mackashins is now.(same brewery same family but now called stoke as the family name was sold)


Ahh auckland..... Where good beer goes to die  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Ahh auckland..... Where good beer goes to die


And bad beer gets sent South from.

----------


## veitnamcam

> And bad beer gets sent South from the Tui plant.


To true Rushy.

----------


## Rushy

> To true Rushy.


Ha ha ha ha you changing up my shit VC?

----------


## kotuku

yep good old DB tried that stunt with monteiths ,the huas.
brew in auckland but pass it off as brewed on the coast.the coasters soon told them where to shove the piss poor imitation!
 now theyve  refurbished the greymouth brewery,and its a jewel in their crown.

thank you for your kind concerns Rushy .frankly I dont trust anything I cant see that packs a punch like a pissed off cobra
.dont worry the fuse for the light circuit stays in my pocket around bare wires.I dont trust anyone else with it.

----------


## Toby

Well this stuff isn't that great think I'll stick with steinlager. Also @Rushy I don't know what you mean when you say steinys are shit I read the back and it says its New Zealands finest  :Grin:

----------


## Raging Bull

> Probably won't have to wait long and it will be brewed in auck just like mackashins is now.(same brewery same family but now called stoke as the family name was sold)


I think you will find there a lot of New Zealand beers brewed in different breweries, despite what they say on their labels... that includes the craft sector as well. 

Mac's - Sassy Red is not bad. Head retention is shit though.

----------


## P38

> Attachment 17823 
> 
> I will just say jonsey otherwise Gee will be tagged


Hahahaha

More accurately described as *Irish Soup!* ..................  :Nose Pick: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Gibo

> Well this stuff isn't that great think I'll stick with steinlager. Also @Rushy I don't know what you mean when you say steinys are shit I read the back and it says its New Zealands finest


I like that beer your holding there

----------


## Rushy

> I like that beer your holding there


Gibo you like beer full stop.

----------


## Raging Bull

> I like that beer your holding there


+1 but only in the bottles, taste different from a can.

----------


## Wirehunt

No thanks. I quit.

----------


## Gibo

> +1 but only in the bottles, taste different from a can.


Cheers, wont get cans if i see em. Some beers i prefer in cans.....

----------


## Dundee

Would you fullas drink this shit? Check the expiry date,i'm out of beers but this was left in my fridge from an old fossil on the 23rd of this month.
I know   @Neckshot and   @BRADS would skull it back :ORLY: 


Not even twist top :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

But its Tui?!

----------


## big_foot

> Would you fullas drink this shit? Check the expiry date,i'm out of beers but this was left in my fridge from an old fossil on the 23rd of this month.
> I know   @Neckshot and   @BRADS would skull it back
> Attachment 24686
> 
> Not even twist top


Our beer fridge at the batch has lion reds dating way  back, they just get better with age :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

July the 12th is ages away

----------


## kiwijames

> im a dedicated Harringtons man myself,having known its founder since the day i was born.Old John is a bloody good bloke,and the beers not too bad either.
> Itll be a jar today cause im trying to sort the stereo in my truck and am looking at running new speaker cables,plus a bloody washhouse light thats frankly got me fucked.
> put a new socket up after original was broken and now the bloody switch turns me porch light on instead of washhouse one
> .god i hate bloody electrical circuits!! 
> first day of a month off and shes a cracker here in shakey town.


When I was at uni Harringtons was the best place to buy riggers. Big John was the best!
They are now quite a well polished brew. Liking the Organic Pilsner. 
Can't stand some of the crap outta Jaffaland. Soda stream beer, no craft, just big fake flavours and  sugar.

----------


## Dundee

> July the 12th is ages away


1955? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  Yeah I don't know what year but surely they would be twist tops now?

----------


## Toby

Drink it, don't be a pussy  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

Chug it back mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

You'll be shitting like the cows in the morning' :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Tastes like shit but will do :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

The lids still on, both em  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> The lids still on, both em


nearly fucked my lighter getting the first one off.....BURRP!!

----------


## BRADS

> nearly fucked my lighter getting the first one off.....BURRP!!


That tui will of been the best beer you've had in a while mate :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> That tui will of been the best beer you've had in a while mate


Might have to go up to the woolshed where there is a swollen stream coming out of the Ruahines :Grin:

----------


## mrs dundee

Your a dreamer lol.

----------


## ebf

It's a twist lid  :Grin: 

You guys floating up there ? Looked like half the trees in the Taras coming down the Hutt river yesterday !

----------


## Dundee

25mm last night ebf,on the water now that tui was disgusting. Wind is shaking the house now.

----------


## Maca49

Might be your bowels! :XD:

----------


## Raging Bull

Got given a bottle of this to try recently, its a beaut! - Bach Brewing 'King Tide' Pacific IPA

----------


## Wildman

> Got given a bottle of this to try recently, its a beaut! - Bach Brewing 'King Tide' Pacific IPA
> 
> Attachment 24789


Yum.
Going to grab a PET of the Emersons reserve tonight, " Devil's Ryethand"

----------


## kotuku

incidentally Harringtons have bought out mtsons brewery in CHCH giving them an extra 86,000litres a week .sounds like a bloody good excuse to have seconds -in fact it'd be rude not to.
  Dunde you&yours still anchored in midstream???? :Zomg:

----------


## Dundee

> incidentally Harringtons have bought out mtsons brewery in CHCH giving them an extra 86,000litres a week .sounds like a bloody good excuse to have seconds -in fact it'd be rude not to.
>   Dunde you&yours still anchored in midstream????


Not going far Kotuku,waiting for the city hospital to ring me.I won't be drinking tui again. :Sick:

----------


## Raging Bull

> Yum.
> Going to grab a PET of the Emersons reserve tonight, " Devil's Ryethand"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoymK6j9jd0

----------


## Rushy

> waiting for the city hospital to ring me.


Have they found a cure for ducks disease Dundee?

----------


## Maca49

Tui Rushy Tui

----------


## Dundee

> Have they found a cure for ducks disease Dundee?


I have missed the last two nights at the pond/river :ORLY:

----------


## kotuku

hope youre bloody OK- an overdose of watties can do terrible things to a mans tuckertract ya know.
 i'd change me beer too,theres some very nice stamina inducing south island brews about. :Thumbsup: 
 Ok ,just joking :Useless:

----------

